# String color options!?



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I want some more people's opinion's on what color/colors strings I should get. Here's what I have so far.
Lime green and pink
Solid Lime green
Black and yellow 
Solid Bright yellow


Not very many so that's I am asking you. Youth archer's on getting some more unique/cool color ideas.



Thanks,Parker


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have solid orange  lime green looks good though.


----------



## ParrotArcher (May 31, 2012)

Purple and yellow?


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

Here is a switchback xt I built last night in flo orange n black servings











Here is blue n silver with clear serving
Glacial Lakes Archery. Let us help you with your new set of Custom Strings.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Natural, last longer and hold up better...


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I like something subtle like silver and blue (will probably be my next set) vs. something loud. 

I did have lime green and blue at one time and it did look pretty nice...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd go w/ the white and yellow but I'd prefer either white speckled or a silver.

I just ordered some new strings for my Z7 from a guy here locally that makes bowstrings. I had him make mine silver and mountain berry (a really cool looking dark red, like my truck) w/ clear serving around the cams and idler wheel and mountain berry for the center serving.

and my Monster which I got strings from him are flo orange and rootbeer w/ clear serving on the string and then one cable is rootbeer w/ orange serviong and the other cable is flo orange with rootbeer serving, and that rootbeer color looks really cool.

I would've went w/ rootbeer and silver on my Z7 but I wanted a dark red since my Z7 has red accents to it and I'm over the flo green dampers and what not, and I didnt want orange since my Monster allready has orange in it and I didnt want to have red and black because its so popular and I wanted sometghing different but still cool looking, so I went w/ silver and mountain berry. btw dont ever get black cherry colored string unless you like purple because it looks alot like purple, I'm glad I went to his shop to choose my string colors because I thought the black cherry wasnt purple looking but it is.
but mountain berry looks like what black cherry should look like, wierd right?


----------

